# Problem mit SQL und Java.Util.Date



## Ozzy Ozborn (15. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich habe eine Methode, die mir ein Datum vom Typ Java.Util.Date zurückgibt.
Dieses will ich dann mit setDate in eine SQL-Tabelle einfügen:

psNode.setDate(5, arg.getCreationDate());​
Doch ich bekomme in Eclipse eine Meldung am Rand, dass ein Fehler vorliegt, aber Eclipse sagt mir nicht, was für einer.   Und ich verstehe das auch nicht...

Habt Ihr da vielleicht eine Idee?

Schon einmal vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe, MfG, Ozzy


----------



## limago (15. Mai 2007)

Versuchs mal damit:


```
public class DateDemo {

	public static void main(String[] args) {

		java.util.Date date = new java.util.Date();

		java.sql.Date sqlDate = new java.sql.Date(date.getTime());

		node.setDate(sqlDate);

	}

}
```


----------



## Ozzy Ozborn (15. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ehrlich gesagt ist mir das etwas zu kompliziert... Vor allem würde ich gerne verstehen, woher diese Fehlermeldung kommt:

"The method setDate(int, Date) in the type PreparedStatement is not applicable for the arguments (int, Date)"

Woran liegt das denn?

MfG, Ozzy


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

das PreparedStatement erwartet an dieser Stelle eben ein java.sql.Date und kein java.util.Date.

Gruß Tom


----------

